# Where did "log out" go?



## scott from _actual time_ (Feb 28, 2008)

there used to be a "log out" link, in the list of links below the banner that has "home" and "new posts," etc. but after the last site revision, the "log out" link is gone, and i can't find any other log out link in the CP or Inbox or anywhere else.

i used that all the time. get we get a "log out" link put back?

thanks.


----------



## Rick (Feb 28, 2008)

Click on sevenstring.org next to the little flamebox, scroll all the way down, and there it be.


----------



## Popsyche (Feb 28, 2008)

That's cuz, "You can sign up anytime you want, but you never leave.." [/Hotel California]


----------



## Chris (Feb 28, 2008)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/site-news-support/49673-small-graphical-changes-today.html



> Log Out has been removed from the navbar and moved to the bottom right, above the banners.









When I have time I'll set it to show up on every page.


----------



## MrJack (Feb 28, 2008)

Why would you ever want to leave?


----------



## Michael (Feb 28, 2008)

^+1


----------



## Thomas (Feb 28, 2008)

It's an elaborate plot to increase the influx of posts.


----------

